# Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz



## DKK007 (28. September 2019)

*Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Wie der SWR berichtet, hat die Polizei mit mehreren hundert Beamten nach jahrelangen Ermittlungen ein Darktnet-Rechenzentrum gestürmt, das in einem ehemaligen Bunker in Rheinland-Pfalz untergebracht war. 
Dabei wurden mehrere hundert, womöglich sogar tausende, Server über 5 unterirdische  Etagen verteilt, vorgefunden. 

Weitere Informationen in der Originalquelle:
Cyberverbrechen von "gigantischem" Ausmass in Traben-Trarbach | Trier | SWR Aktuell Rheinland-Pfalz | SWR Aktuell | SWR


----------



## Placebo (28. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Wie ist das eigentlich mit TOR exit nodes? Darf man die in Deutschland einfach so betreiben? 

(Soll keine Rechtsberatung sein, eher reines Interesse)


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Es gibt zumindest kein explizites Gesetz, dass das verbietet. (Aktueller Stand)


----------



## julian35152 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Ich frage mich immer wie man sowas nicht mitbekommt.
Vom Strom mal ganz abgesehen.. da geht man halt direkt an die Hauptleitung aber
bei der masse an Server waren das ja nicht nur 1-2 LKW´s ladung...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Die bei  Darknet   sind auch  etwas  dumm   nicht  das ich so was für  Gut heiße ,  aber   wenn ich so was aufziehen  würde  außerhalb von Zugriffs  Möglichkeiten  irgendwo  auf  einer  Einammen    Insel im  Pazifik per Satelliten    Internet 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt zumindest kein explizites Gesetz, dass das verbietet. (Aktueller Stand)



Über  Gesetze setzen ich auch gern  mal  Behörden  hin weg grade  in  Deutschland , daher  finde ich persönlich das  gar nicht   so  illegal   wie   es dargestellt wird ,
lt  Neuen Gesetz  will man ja  bald  so  was  verbieten  genauso   wie  DNS  eine Zensur wie in China ist  .




Placebo schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit TOR exit nodes? Darf man die in Deutschland einfach so betreiben?



Noch bald  kommt man für  so was  in den  Knast oder  satten Bußgeldern,    sehe  das  bald  auch nicht  mehr  ein  für das Internet überhaupt  noch zu bezahlen ,
Dark Net und co will  man hier bald  verbieten damit  man den Bürger  besser überwachen kann , Ex Stasi lässt  Grüßen , ich sage nur Vorratsdatenspeicherung wo jeder  erfasst  wird , auch  die  Oma die  nach Koch Rezepten nur sucht . ist   erst mal  unter  Anfangs Verdacht   Sie   könnte ja ... das  Neue  Polizei Gesetz macht  weitere Schnüffel     Attacken   möglich  u.a gegen harmlose Bürger  und  Steuerzahler .

Dark  Net oder  illegale  Abo  Fallen  von  Firmen die  in  Deutschland  sind wo die  Justiz   erst   mal weg kuckt   weil keine  Lust  und und  Extra Arbeit ... tcha ..


----------



## c1i (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



julian35152 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wie man sowas nicht mitbekommt.
> Vom Strom mal ganz abgesehen.. da geht man halt direkt an die Hauptleitung aber



Die Frage habe ich in bisher jedem Forum zu diesem Thema gesehen und verstehe sie nicht. 

Was ist seltsam an einem hohen Stromverbrauch, wenn ich mir einen Bunker kaufe und darin ein Rechenzentrum betreibe? Diese Konstellation ist gar nicht so unüblich wie man vielleicht denken mag. Und so ganz nebenbei wurde schon vorher ein Rechenzentrum in dem entsprechenden Bunker betrieben, wenn ich mich grad nicht ganz vertue.

Ich frage mich eher, wie man auf die Idee kommt, einen solchen "Service" in Deutschland anzubieten UND verantwortliches Personal im Land zu haben. 

Das war auch kein "Darknet-Rechenzentrum". Nur wurden dort eben auch solche Dinge gehostet. Der Betreiber hat eine ganz normale Homepage und man kann dort Kunde werden. Sofern die Seite schon wieder erreichbar ist, gestern war sie es nur teilweise.


----------



## Slezer (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Was ist im darknet so schlimm bzw illegal?


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



c1i schrieb:


> Der Betreiber hat eine ganz normale Homepage und man kann dort Kunde werden.


Wer bitte will bei so jemanden Kunde werden oder sein?
Der Typ wußte doch was dort alles abging.  
Gut das sie die Bude hochgenommen haben.


----------



## c1i (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

"Der Typ" ist eine immer noch existente Firma und kein Scriptkiddie aus Mamas Speisekammer. Weiters muss erstmal festgestellt werden, ob sie überhaupt illegales getan haben. Da ist man sich nämlich nicht ganz so sicher, was auch logisch ist, wenn man sich nur kurz die Frage stellt, wie man ihnen etwas illegales nachweisen will.

Nicht umsonst hat man es in den Niederlanden nicht geschafft etwas gegen das Rechenzentrum im Bunker zu unternehmen.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



c1i schrieb:


> "Der Typ" ist eine immer noch existente Firma und kein Scriptkiddie aus Mamas Speisekammer. Weiters muss erstmal festgestellt werden, ob sie überhaupt illegales getan haben. Da ist man sich nämlich nicht ganz so sicher, was auch logisch ist, wenn man sich nur kurz die Frage stellt, wie man ihnen etwas illegales nachweisen will.


Ich meine den Hauptverdächtigen



> Bei dem Hauptverdächtigen des kriminell betriebenen Rechenzentrums handelt es sich laut LKA-Präsident Kunz um einen 59-jährigen Niederländer. Er soll schon in den Niederlanden auffällig gewesen sein und habe Beziehungen zur Organisierten Kriminalität. Seinen Wohnsitz soll der Hauptverdächtige nach Singapur verlegt haben, den Ermittlungen nach habe er aber in der Bunkeranlage und an der Mosel gelebt.



Und noch was zu "Bulletproof-Hostern" (aus dem Artikel)



> Bulletproof-Hoster bieten Server für Webseiten oder andere Onlinedienste an. Das Besondere ist: Sie haben keine Regeln, welche Arten von Inhalten sie zulassen. Zudem versprechen sie, die Server vor Anfragen und vor dem Zugriff der Behörden zu schützen. Das macht Bulletroof-Hoster für alle Arten krimineller Nutzungen interessant, erklärt der Technologiejournalist Stefan Mey, der das Buch "Darknet - Waffen, Drogen, Whistleblower - wie die digitale Unterwelt funktioniert" geschrieben hat.



Also eine Einladung zu schwerer Kriminalität. 
Und das die davon nicht gewußt haben glaubt doch keiner.


----------



## c1i (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Ich sage nicht, dass das alles gut ist, ich sage nur, dass eine Straftat schwer zu beweisen sein wird. Nur wenn die Kenntnis und/oder das Fördern bewiesen werden kann, gibt es da eigentlich eine Möglichkeit. Alles was sie gemacht haben ist Webspace und Server zu vermieten. Und auch wenn ich als Anbieter sage du kannst da alles drauf hosten, weiß ich ja gar nicht, ob du das auch machst. Kontrollieren darf ich das nicht. Jedenfalls nicht in Deutschland. 

Wenn das Fördern bestraft werden kann, stellt sich auch die Frage wie hoch die Strafe wohl ausfallen wird. Ich tippe auf nicht sehr schmerzhaft. Wer irgendwas glaubt, spielt rechtlich erstmal gar keine Rolle. Der Glaube spielt erst vor Gericht eine Rolle, denn was das Gericht glaubt ist relevant.

Klar haben die das gewusst. Warum sonst konnte man sogar in bar an das Sicherheitspersonal bezahlen usw., aber beweis das mal.

Ich las irgendwo einen Vergleich zu Falschparkern. Wenn man die Situation darauf umlegen würde, würde man gerade nicht den Falschparker bestrafen, sondern den Grundstücksinhaber auf dem das falsch geparkte Auto steht.


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Bei Computerbase gibt es noch ein paar neue Infos:
Darknet: Bunker mit zweihundert Servern vom Netz genommen - ComputerBase



			
				computerbase.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Rechtslage erschwerte die Ermittlungen und verzögerte den Zugriff
> *
> Die aktuell gültige Rechtslage erschwerte offenbar die Ermittlungen und verzögerte den Zugriff auf den Cyberbunker dadurch erheblich. Dies bestätigte auch der zuständige Generalstaatsanwalt, Dr. Jürgen Brauer, während seiner Ausführungen auf der offiziellen Pressekonferenz des Landeskriminalamtes Rheinland-Pfalz.
> 
> Das Betreiben eines Rechenzentrums, welches illegale Websites hostet, sei an sich noch nicht strafbar, sagte Brauer. Man müsse den Betreibern solcher Rechenzentren daher nachweisen, dass sie das „illegale Verhalten der Kunden kennen und dieses auch fördern“, so der Generalstaatsanwalt weiter.


Am Ende ist auch ein Video der Pressekonferenz zu finden.

____________________________________________________________________




colormix schrieb:


> ich sage nur Vorratsdatenspeicherung wo jeder erfasst wird , auch die Oma die nach Koch Rezepten nur sucht.



Da schaut jetzt erst noch mal der EuGH drüber, nachdem das Bundesverwaltungsgericht entschieden hat, den Fall dorthin zu verweisen. Das wird also jetzt noch etwas dauern, bis der EuGH entschieden hat.
Und seine letzte Entscheidung dazu war sehr klar, dass in zwei anderen EU-Ländern (Großbritannien und Schweden), die dortige Vorratsdatenspeicherung  nicht mit den Grundrechten vereinbar ist. 
Bundesverwaltungsgericht: Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung bleibt weiter ausgesetzt – netzpolitik.org
Bewegungs-Blog >> EUGh Urteile zur VDS bisher alle positiv
Vorratsdatenspeicherung landet vor dem Europaeischen Gerichtshof | heise online
EuGH: Keine allgemeine Vorratsdatenspeicherung (2016)

Die Historie ist bei Netzpolitik.org im Artikel zu finden:


			
				netzpolitik.org schrieb:
			
		

> Die anlasslose Speicherung sämtlicher Telekommunikationsdaten ist ein netzpolitischer Zombie. Der Bundestag hat ein erstes Gesetz 2007 beschlossen, das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat es 2010 gekippt. Der Europäische Gerichtshof hat 2014 die EU-Richtlinie gekippt, trotzdem hat die Große Koalition 2015 ein neues Gesetz zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung beschlossen. Das Gericht in Luxemburg hat 2016 auch nationale Gesetze beanstandet, Deutschland hielt trotzdem weiter daran fest. Datenschützer:innen klagen wieder beim Bundesverfassungsgericht.


----------



## c1i (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stÃ¼rmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Die Überschrift bei CB ist aber Banane, denn sie impliziert, dass in dem Rechenzentrum nur 200 Server waren. Niemand weiß momentan wie viele Server dort waren/sind. Nur, dass offensichtlich 200 Server beschlagnahmt wurden. Für einen ersten groben Überblick greift man besser auf ganz normale Presse zurück. Zum Beispiel hier: Kriminalitaet - Erstes deutsches Darknet-Zentrum in altem Bunker ausgehoben - Panorama - Sueddeutsche.de 

Und da steht dann auch schon: 



> Hinter einer schweren Eisentür reihten sich über fünf Etagen unter der Erde Server an Server


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Habe ich doch auch hier im Startpost geschrieben:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Dabei wurden mehrere hundert, womöglich sogar tausende, Server über 5 unterirdische Etagen verteilt, vorgefunden.




Wäre jetzt mal im Nachhinein interessant, wie sich die Abschaltung der Server zahlenmäßig auf die Verfügbarkeit von Darknetseiten und Crime-as-a-Service Angeboten wie DDOS-Attacken, SPAM usw. sowie deren Durchführung auswirkt.
Bsp aus der Vergangenheit: Spamhaus vs. Cyberbunker: DDoS-Attacken bremst Internet - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Mahoy (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stÃ¼rmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



colormix schrieb:


> Die bei  Darknet   sind auch  etwas  dumm   nicht  das ich so was für  Gut heiße ,  aber   wenn ich so was aufziehen  würde  außerhalb von Zugriffs  Möglichkeiten  irgendwo  auf  einer  Einammen    Insel im  Pazifik per Satelliten    Internet



Genau, weil es auf der einsamen Insel ja auch zuverlässige Stromversorgung, stabile Witterung und sonstige technische Infrastruktur gibt. Und weil Satelliten-Internet so wahnsinnig preiswert ist und so tolle Upstream-Möglichkeiten bietet. Und vor allem, weil es so wahnsinnig viele einsame Inseln gibt, die zum Verkauf stehen und dann auch spottbillig sind. Und weil es natürlich keinem Nachrichtendienst des Planeten irgendwie komisch vorkommt, wenn auf einer Insel plötzlich von Unbekannten gefunkt wird, bis die Atmosphäre glüht.



c1i schrieb:


> Die Überschrift bei CB ist aber Banane, denn sie impliziert, dass in dem Rechenzentrum nur 200 Server waren. Niemand weiß momentan wie viele Server dort waren/sind. Nur, dass offensichtlich 200 Server beschlagnahmt wurden. Für einen ersten groben Überblick greift man besser auf ganz normale Presse zurück. Zum Beispiel hier: Kriminalitaet - Erstes deutsches Darknet-Zentrum in altem Bunker ausgehoben - Panorama - Sueddeutsche.de
> Und da steht dann auch schon:
> 
> 
> > Hinter einer schweren Eisentür reihten sich über fünf Etagen unter der Erde Server an Server



Was natürlich noch immer genauso so vage ist wie die bloße Erwähnung von Servern, deren Anzahl ebenso wenig über die Kapazität aussagt wie die vage Nennung von Etagen ohne Raumgröße und eine Reihung ohne Abstandsangabe. Wenn da auf fünf Etagen in 20 Quadratmeter großen Räumen jeweils zwei mal drei Racks älterer Bauart (weil gebraucht billig zu haben) aufgebaut waren, könnte das immer noch weniger Kapazität haben als ein einziger High-End-Miniserver in Kim Dotcoms Plumpsklo.
Wird nicht so sein, wäre aber möglich, deshalb sind die veröffentlichten Infos für die Katz' und sollen nur verschleiern, dass der Presse aus ermittlungstaktischen Gründen nichts Spezifisches mitgeteilt wurde.

Im Übrigen war es bekannt, das dort - gewerblich angemeldet - ein sogenannter "bombensicherer" Serverpark betreiben wurde, deshalb hat sich auch niemand über Datenverkehr und Stromverbrauch gewundert. Die umfassende Ermittlungsarbeit bezieht sich darauf, den Betreibern nachzuweisen, dass illegale Websites wissentlich und vorsätzlich _gefördert_ und womöglich sogar selbst betrieben haben - diese zu hosten ist nämlich (s. Providerprivileg) nicht per se strafbar.

Ebenso ist es übrigens nach wie vor nicht grundsätzlich strafbar, Sites im Darknet zu betreiben; ebenso wie das Darknet nicht grundsätzlich illegal ist und als solches noch nicht einmal homogen existiert.

Ferner berücksichtigt, dass der dortige Serverpark auch ganz zivil als solcher tätig war, werden die dort vermuteten illegalen Server auch nur einen Bruchteil der überhaupt vorhandenen Kapazität ausmachen. Um ein paar Drogenshops, Kipo-Boards und Superzombies zu betreiben, braucht man bekanntlich kein komplettes Rechenzentrum. Die Ermittler wissen einfach nicht, wo das belastende Material physikalisch liegt, deshalb wurde logischerweise erst einmal alles sichergestellt. Am Ende werden's dann vermutlich eine Handvoll Shared Server sein, die in dem ganzen Verhau versteckt waren.

Was mir in der ganzen sensationsheischenden Berichterstattung unter Ausnutzung aller Buzzwords ein wenig fehlt ist eine Angabe, inwiefern die Aktion die legalen Nutzer des Rechenzentrums beeinträchtigt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die mit ihrer "Wir sitzen hier im Bunker, voll sicher, Leute!"-Darstellung eher Datensicherung angeboten haben und aktive Rechendienste nicht ausschließlich dort geleistet wurden, weshalb der Ausfall verkraftbar sein wird, aber gerade die Fachpresse bekleckert sich nicht gerade mit Ruhm, wenn sie nur die Berichterstattung für DAUs nachplappert.


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stÃ¼rmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Was mir in der ganzen sensationsheischenden Berichterstattung unter Ausnutzung aller Buzzwords ein wenig fehlt ist eine Angabe, inwiefern die Aktion die legalen Nutzer des Rechenzentrums beeinträchtigt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die mit ihrer "Wir sitzen hier im Bunker, voll sicher, Leute!"-Darstellung eher Datensicherung angeboten haben und aktive Rechendienste nicht ausschließlich dort geleistet wurden, weshalb der Ausfall verkraftbar sein wird, aber gerade die Fachpresse bekleckert sich nicht gerade mit Ruhm, wenn sie nur die Berichterstattung für DAUs nachplappert.



Kann natürlich sein, dass man deshalb kaum Beschwerden hört, weil es dort halt kaum legale Seiten gab, die jetzt mit offline sind. 

Ansonsten würde ich in Bezug auf Datenlagerung eher die Nutzung durch Sharehoster wie Rapidshare vermuten, deren Daten auch nicht immer 100% legal sind.

Edit: Take-Down 
Darknet: Bunker mit zweihundert Servern vom Netz genommen (Update 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Mahoy (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stÃ¼rmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kann natürlich sein, dass man deshalb kaum Beschwerden hört, weil es dort halt kaum legale Seiten gab, die jetzt mit offline sind.



Wenn die beschlagnahmten 2000 Server in diesem einen (!) Rechenzentrum nicht gerade dedizierte Mini-Server von 2000 Einzelkunden waren, bleibt nicht mehr viel legales Internet übrig.  



> Ansonsten würde ich in Bezug auf Datenlagerung eher die Nutzung durch Sharehoster wie Rapidshare vermuten, deren Daten auch nicht immer 100% legal sind.



Was den legalen Nutzern dann immer noch egal sein könnte. Das ist ein wenig so, als ob man man einen ganzen Autobahnabschnitt abreißen, weil dort immer wieder mal Drogenschmuggler entlang fahren.  

Die Sharehoster aber in aller Regel redundant Speicherplatz mieten, dürfte das allenfalls punktuell die Geschwindigkeit reduzieren, nicht aber den Datenbestand gefährden.


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Hier geht es übrigens zur "offiziellen" PCGH-News: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Inte...t-Server-in-Deutschland-abgeschaltet-1333569/


----------



## Zwiebo (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meine den Hauptverdächtigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum glaubt das keiner? Fast die Hälfte im Dark Net ist nicht illegal*. Bulletproof kann auch zum Beispiel für einen Iraner interessant werden, der eine Seite für Homosexuelle erstellt, oder einen Ägypter, der einen Blog zum Thema Polizeigewalt hat. Wenn der Betreiber so argumentiert, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass er nicht lange Probleme hat. Für Kriminalität brauch ich keine speziellen Server. Wenn ich mir bei 1&1 einen Server miete, kann ich da auch einen Darknet Shop drauf betreiben. 

Warum das Darknet besser ist als sein Ruf - SPIEGEL ONLINE



*hier noch was dazu aus Wikipedia. Diverse andere Studien lassen sich auch über Google finden: 
Aufgrund der Eigenschaften des Darknets werden erhebliche Möglichkeiten für kriminelle Aktionen, wie etwa illegalem Drogen- oder Waffenhandel gesehen. Dahingehende kriminalistische Ermittlungen werden in jüngerer Zeit verstärkt durchgeführt.[5] Eine Anfang Februar 2016 veröffentlichte Studie des britischen Thinktanks International Institute for Strategic Studies[6] stufte 57 Prozent von 5205 untersuchten aktiven Seiten im Darknet inhaltlich als „illegal“ ein. Jedoch würde über ein Drittel der Angebote legal genutzt, darunter auch Hidden Services wie jene von Facebook oder Mailbox.org.[7][8] Constanze Kurz, Sprecherin des Chaos Computer Clubs (CCC), kritisierte auf netzpolitik.org eine einseitige Sicht der Massenmedien auf das Darknet; so würden „verschlüsselte Netzwerke genauso von Journalisten, von Menschenrechtsorganisationen, von Whistleblowern oder von Menschen, die sich aus anderen Gründen schützen müssen, verwendet


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Das mag sein. Aber der Großteil dort sind kriminelle Machenschaften.
Weil sie schlechter zu verfolgen sind. 
Und das wissen solche Leute ganz genau.


----------



## Mahoy (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



RyzA schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Aber der Großteil dort sind kriminelle Machenschaften.
> Weil sie schlechter zu verfolgen sind.



Das kann kein Argument sein. Verbrechen haben es so an sich, dass sie überwiegend dort begangen werden, wo der/die Täter unbeobachtet sind oder sich zumindest unbeobachtet fühlen.

Dennoch käme beispielsweise niemand auf den Gedanken, beispielsweise privaten Wohnraum zu kriminalisieren. Ganz im Gegenteil, dieser genießt gesetzlich sogar einen ganz besonderen Schutz.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das kann kein Argument sein. Verbrechen haben es so an sich, dass sie überwiegend dort begangen werden, wo der/die Täter unbeobachtet sind oder sich zumindest unbeobachtet fühlen.
> 
> Dennoch käme beispielsweise niemand auf den Gedanken, beispielsweise privaten Wohnraum zu kriminalisieren. Ganz im Gegenteil, dieser genießt gesetzlich sogar einen ganz besonderen Schutz.


Das ist aber kein privater Wohnraum (und selbst wenn er privat ist, macht ihn das nicht straffrei).
Welche anderen Gründe bewegen denn Nutzer das Darknet zu nutzen?
Ausser die genannten Gründe mit politischer Verfolgung usw.?


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



Zwiebo schrieb:


> Bulletproof kann auch zum Beispiel für einen Iraner interessant werden, der eine Seite für Homosexuelle erstellt



Wobei halt auch der im islamischen Raum aufgrund der dortigen mittelalterlichen Gesetze eine Straftat begeht und somit zu den "Kriminellen" zählt.


----------



## troppa (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



Zwiebo schrieb:


> Warum glaubt das keiner? Fast die Hälfte im Dark Net ist nicht illegal*. Bulletproof kann auch zum Beispiel für einen Iraner interessant werden, der eine Seite für Homosexuelle erstellt, oder einen Ägypter, der einen Blog zum Thema Polizeigewalt hat. Wenn der Betreiber so argumentiert, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass er nicht lange Probleme hat. Für Kriminalität brauch ich keine speziellen Server. Wenn ich mir bei 1&1 einen Server miete, kann ich da auch einen Darknet Shop drauf betreiben.



Nicht alle Sites im Darknet sind illegal. 

Das ist richtig, aber ein Iraner oder Ägypter wird sich die hier aufgerufenen Preise von min. 500€/Jahr, die Cash oder per Western Union entrichtet werden müssen, wohl kaum leisten können... 

Ums noch mal klar zu sagen: Hier gehts um Filesharing von Kinderpornografie,  Drogenverkauf, Datendiebstahl, oder meinst Du, die hätten sonst einen  Großeinsatz von 650 Polizeibeamten vom Zaun gebrochen?  Also muss  zumindest ein Tatverdacht vorgelegen haben, sonst hätten das die  Verantwortlichen bei Polizei und Justiz das sicher nicht zugelassen,  alleine schon weil so ne Aktion mal eben ein paar Millionen Steuergelder  kostet und die Verantwortlichen zu sehr an ihren Stühlen kleben...

Und mit der 1&1 Geschichte würde ich Abstand nehmen, dann hast du die Kripo automatisch vlt. nicht morgen, aber sicher irgendwann vor deiner Tür. Sei versichert, dass die genau sehen, von wo die Zugriffe auf deine Site herkommen und das auffällt, wenn da random Zugriffe von wer-weiß-wo kommen und nicht einer von Deutschland und da wird sicher genauer hingesehen... Die wollen ja schließlich ihre Vertragstrafe einfordern... Ich hab jetzt keine Lust die AGBs zu studieren, aber dafür reicht bei nem E-Shop, meines Wissens nach, schon keine Daten über den Betreiber auf der Site anzugeben. Zudem haben die deine persönlichen Daten, die du angeben musst, um überhaupt eine Site anzulegen...


----------



## Zwiebo (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei halt auch der im islamischen Raum aufgrund der dortigen mittelalterlichen Gesetze eine Straftat begeht und somit zu den "Kriminellen" zählt.





troppa schrieb:


> Nicht alle Sites im Darknet sind illegal.
> 
> Das ist richtig, aber ein Iraner oder Ägypter wird sich die hier aufgerufenen Preise von min. 500€/Jahr, die Cash oder per Western Union entrichtet werden müssen, wohl kaum leisten können...
> 
> ...



Damit wollte ich nicht sagen, dass Iraner, oder Ägypter das machen sollen, sondern womit er vor Gericht argumentieren kann. Wenn er auf alles eine plausible Antwort liefert, hat er gute Chancen da raus zu kommen. Egal was die glauben, es muss zu 100% bewiesen sein. 

Ich will auch keinen Server bei 1&1 erstellen^^ Warum sollte die Kripo kommen? Es ist doch erstmal nicht illegal. Wenn ich mir da einen dedizierten Server Miete, den ich mir selber einrichte, werden die wohl kaum sehen, was ich da mache. Ich bin kein Experte, aber ich denke, es gibt Möglichkeiten, einen Server so zu betreiben, dass der Anbieter selbst bei Zugriff auf Festplatte und RAM nicht sieht was da abgeht.


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



troppa schrieb:


> Ums noch mal klar zu sagen: Hier gehts um Filesharing von Kinderpornografie,  Drogenverkauf, Datendiebstahl, oder meinst Du, die hätten sonst einen  Großeinsatz von 650 Polizeibeamten vom Zaun gebrochen?  Also muss  zumindest ein Tatverdacht vorgelegen haben, sonst hätten das die  Verantwortlichen bei Polizei und Justiz das sicher nicht zugelassen,  alleine schon weil so ne Aktion mal eben ein paar Millionen Steuergelder  kostet und die Verantwortlichen zu sehr an ihren Stühlen kleben...



Ohne einen Anfangsverdacht (zureichende tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte für eine Straftat) wie es in der Fachsprache heißt, ist eine Durchsuchung gar nicht zulässig. 
Anfangsverdacht, hinreichender & dringender Tatverdacht



			
				StPO schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 102 StPO - **Durchsuchung bei Beschuldigten*
> 
> Bei dem, welcher als Täter oder Teilnehmer einer Straftat oder der Datenhehlerei, Begünstigung, Strafvereitelung oder Hehlerei verdächtig ist, kann eine Durchsuchung der Wohnung und anderer Räume sowie seiner Person und der ihm gehörenden Sachen sowohl zum Zweck seiner Ergreifung als auch dann vorgenommen werden, wenn zu vermuten ist, daß die Durchsuchung zur Auffindung von Beweismitteln führen werde.


https://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/102.html




troppa schrieb:


> Zudem haben die deine persönlichen Daten, die du angeben musst, um überhaupt eine Site anzulegen...



Hängt vom Provider ab. 1&1 braucht die Daten natürlich allein schon, um zu wissen, wo sie monatlich die Rechnung hinschicken sollen, bzw. die Mahnung, wenn es mal wieder mit der Lastschrift nicht geklappt hat, weil sie es nicht schaffen von der neuen Bankverbindung abzubuchen. 

Ich hab meine privaten Seiten bei bplaced, weil die kostenlos sind und werbefrei. Die wollten außer einer Mail nicht wirklich was von mir wissen.


----------



## Mahoy (29. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



RyzA schrieb:


> Welche anderen Gründe bewegen denn Nutzer das Darknet zu nutzen?
> Ausser die genannten Gründe mit politischer Verfolgung usw.?



Wie schon geschrieben, dass Problem geht schon damit los, dass es "das Darknet" in der Form, in der es landläufig verstanden wird, nicht gibt. Es ist ein Sammelbegriff für Server, die nach einem bestimmten Prinzip erreichbar sind.

Geheime Adressen gibt es auch in der analogen Welt, und das können natürlich Laster- und Drogenhöhlen, aber auch Schutzhäuser oder einfach nur private Rückzugsorte ein. Dass sie sich das Merkmal der Geheimhaltung teilen, macht sie nicht gleich.


----------



## deady1000 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Joa, ich wünsche den Ermittlern jetzt schon mal viel Spaß die Petabytes an Daten durchzusehen. 
Wird sicherlich ein paar Jahre dauern.

Und hebste eine Servereinrichtung aus, kommen zwei neue.
Ist doch immer so.

Aber auch selten dämlich so eine Anlage in Deutschland zu betreiben...


----------



## Mahoy (30. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Aber auch selten dämlich so eine Anlage in Deutschland zu betreiben...



Wer vermutet schon, dass sich der Fuchs im Hühnerstall versteckt?


----------



## DKK007 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Joa, ich wünsche den Ermittlern jetzt schon mal viel Spaß die Petabytes an Daten durchzusehen.
> Wird sicherlich ein paar Jahre dauern.



Ich hoffe ja, dass man damit die Leute in der Verwaltung überzeugen kann mal noch ein paar Stellen auszuschreiben. Personal ist schließlich jetzt schon knapp.
Mit den beschlagnahmten Bitcoin, Bargeld usw. kann man das sicher sehr gut finanzieren.


----------



## Alreech (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Polizei stÃ¼rmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Erinnert ihr euch noch daran wie Ursula von der Leyen damals diplomatischen Ärger mit Indien erzeugt hat weil man in Indien angeblich straffrei Kinderpornographie hosten kann ?
Ist jetzt 10 Jahre her.
Kinderpornografie-Vorwuerfe: Von der Leyen brueskiert Indien - taz.de

Der Bunker wurde übrigens 2013 von der Bundeswehr verkauft, im gleichen Jahr als von der Leyen Verteidigungsministerin wurde. Damals wurde das ganze Ministerium angeblich wegen diverser Skandale umgekrempelt. Komisch das da dieser Bunkerdeal nicht aufgefallen ist.
"Sie wollen also anonyme Server in unserem Bundeswehrbunker betreiben, wie können wir sicher sein das sie nichts Illegales hosten ?" hätte da doch die erste Frage sein müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Polizei stÃ¼rmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



Alreech schrieb:


> "Sie wollen also anonyme Server in unserem Bundeswehrbunker betreiben, wie können wir sicher sein das sie nichts Illegales hosten ?" hätte da doch die erste Frage sein müssen.



Da die Leute aus der Verwaltung von Technik keine Ahnung haben, sind die auf so eine Frage gar nicht gekommen.


----------



## c1i (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Die Frage wäre ja auch Unsinn. Wie soll ein Homer denn versichern, dass der Inhaber des Servers nichts illegales hostet? Das beißt sich mit Gesetzen.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Ich weiß nicht, ob hier schon mal jemand Immobilien verkauft hat, aber in aller Regel muss es den Verkäufer nicht interessieren, wie der Käufer das Objekt anschließend nutzt.
Und falls doch, muss der Käufer diese Neugier nicht befriedigen. 
Und falls der Käufer geneigt ist, Auskunft zu geben, kann das immer noch eine ausweichende oder schlichtweg erfundene Antwort sein. Oder die reine Wahrheit, aber ohne ins Detail zu gehen: 

"Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf des Bunkers. Wenn ich mal neugierig fragen darf, was haben Sie denn damit vor?"
"Wir richten darin ein Server-Rechenzentrum ein."
"Ah, interessant."

Thema abgehakt.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Wobei teilweise die Nachbarn schriftlich zustimmen müssen.


----------



## c1i (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Die Nachbarn eines Bunkers werden wahrscheinlich schon lange so ziemlich allem zugestimmt haben.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Nur bei Mehrparteienhäusern, Eigentümergemeinschaften etc., soweit ich weiß. Ansonsten muss der Nachbar jede Nutzung hinnehmen, für die das Gebäude/Gelände prinzipiell freigegeben ist.

Wobei sich die Zahl der Nachbarn bei einem ehemaligen Militärgelände in überschaubaren Grenzen halten dürfte und von Servern im Bunker ohnehin keine Belästigung ausgeht. Zumindest keine Belästigung der direkten Nachbarn.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, dass Problem geht schon damit los, dass es "das Darknet" in der Form, in der es landläufig verstanden wird, nicht gibt. Es ist ein Sammelbegriff für Server, die nach einem bestimmten Prinzip erreichbar sind.


Das weiß ich. Aber irgendwie muß man das ja benennen.



> Geheime Adressen gibt es auch in der analogen Welt, und das können natürlich Laster- und Drogenhöhlen, aber auch Schutzhäuser oder einfach nur private Rückzugsorte ein. Dass sie sich das Merkmal der Geheimhaltung teilen, macht sie nicht gleich.


Das stimmt. Aber es geht hier um Internet-Kriminalität.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2020)

*AW: Polizei stürmt Darknet-Rechenzentrum in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Mittlerweile wurde nun Anklage erhoben:
Cyberbunker: Staatsanwalt erhebt Anklage gegen acht Tatverdaechtige - ComputerBase


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2020)

Update:
Internetkriminalitaet: Identitaere Bewegung im "Cyberbunker" | tagesschau.de


----------



## maverick80 (15. Mai 2020)

da haben sich auch viele die taschen voll gemacht


----------



## c1i (15. Mai 2020)

Der Cyberbunker: Verbrechen aus der Provinz | Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## AnKa89 (18. Mai 2020)

Unglaublich wie arrogant der Betreiber noch versucht alles herunterzuspielen. "Ich weiß von nichts", "wir sind die Guten weil wir (angeblich) wiki-leaks unterstützt haben". Unglaublich, hoffentlich werden die ordentlich verknackt und das Gelände zwangsenteignet.


----------



## c1i (21. Mai 2020)

Du könntest auswandern, wenn dir es nicht gefällt, dass ein Beschuldigter seine Rechte ausnutzen kann. So funktioniert das hier nun mal und das hat auch seine Gründe. China wäre vielleicht ein schöner Wohnort. 

Und im Gegensatz hoffe ich mal nicht, dass das Gelände in Besitz des Staates gehen wird, denn ich möchte den Unterhalt dafür nicht mittragen. Alles schreit immer nach Demokratie und seinen Rechten, aber dann muss man auch damit leben, dass sich offenbar Schuldige auch winden wie ein Aal. Das gehört dazu.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. Mai 2020)

Später solltest du nach China wenn du mit Gegenwind nicht klar kommst. Es geht hier um die Chutzpe sich noch als Opfer zu stilisieren.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Mai 2020)

Wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, der Betreiber sollte schön auf der Immobilie und dem aufgebauten Rechenzentrum sitzen bleiben und zum Weiterbestehen "genötigt" sein, dort rechtskonforme Dienstleistungen anzubieten.

Die Frage ist natürlich, ob es sich das ganze Setup dann überhaupt noch rechnet, aber dann kann man sich nicht mehr mit einer konstruierten Einschränkung der Grundrechte herausreden. Und wenn es funktioniert, hätte sich die diesbezügliche Kapazität im deutschsprachigen Raum mal eben um knapp 3% erhöht, was für den Verbraucher sicher auch nicht übel wäre.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2020)

Natürlich wird das Gelände an den Besitz des Staates gehen. Denn ihm gehörte das schon vorher. 
Außerdem können Tatmittel eingezogen werden.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Natürlich wird das Gelände an den Besitz des Staates gehen. Denn ihm gehörte das schon vorher.



Auch durch eine rechtskräftige Verurteilung verliert man nicht die Eigentumstitel an Immobilien. Das Gelände verbleibt also im Besitz der Gesellschaft bzw. der Gesellschafter, sofern es nicht zur Begleichung von Schulden zwangsveräußert wird.
Auch Pachtverträge erlöschen nicht zwingend, wenn der Pachtnehmer in den Bau wandert.



> Außerdem können Tatmittel eingezogen werden.



Tatmittel sind allerdings die installierten Server, nicht das Gelände. Dieses wird wieder freigegeben, wenn die Beweismittelsicherung abgeschlossen ist.
Die Beweismittel, also die Server, sind zurückzugeben, wenn der Prozess abgeschlossen ist, in dem sie (bzw. die Daten darauf) als Beweismittel dienen - das kann allerdings auch durchaus mal länger dauern.

Sprich, die bisherigen Betreiber können, allerspätestens nach Ende ihrer Haftstrafe, auf dem Gelände vom Rechenzentrum bis hin zu Swingerclub so ziemlich alles betreiben, wozu sie lustig sind, wenn sie die Mittel dafür haben.


----------



## c1i (21. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Natürlich wird das Gelände an den Besitz des Staates gehen.



Wegen? Warum sollte der Besitz in Staatseigentum übergehen? Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass der Beschuldigte ordentlich zahlungsfähig sein wird. Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage sollte man ihn enteignen? Von den Servern mal abgesehen, die gehen als Tatgegenstände durch. Das wäre so, als würde man Audi die Firmengebäude weg nehmen, weil sie aufgrund der Abgaswerte ein paar Milliarden eingenommen haben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch durch eine rechtskräftige Verurteilung verliert man nicht die Eigentumstitel an Immobilien. Das Gelände verbleibt also im Besitz der Gesellschaft bzw. der Gesellschafter, sofern es nicht zur Begleichung von Schulden zwangsveräußert wird.
> Auch Pachtverträge erlöschen nicht zwingend, wenn der Pachtnehmer in den Bau wandert.
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich noch nicht Irre, können Tatmittel nach einer rechtskräftigen Verurteilung auch komplett eingezogen werden.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2020)

Wenn die Gebäude mit den Milliarden finanziert wurden, können die auch eingezogen werden. 
Es können sowohl Tatmittel eingezogen werden, als auch Gegenstände, welche als Beute oder mittels kriminellem Tun in Besitz gebracht wurde. Dazu zählen auch Immobilien, die mit Schwarzgeld erworben wurden. 
Das wird nur leider bei der organisierten Kriminalität viel zu selten gemacht. 

Berlin ist da einer der Vorreiter. Prozess um Berliner Grossfamilie: Gericht zieht erstmals Clan-Immobilien ein - n-tv.de



			
				StPO schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 74
> Einziehung von Tatprodukten, Tatmitteln und Tatobjekten bei Tätern und Teilnehmern*
> 
> (1) Gegenstände, die durch eine vorsätzliche Tat hervorgebracht (Tatprodukte) oder zu ihrer Begehung oder Vorbereitung gebraucht worden oder bestimmt gewesen sind (Tatmittel), können eingezogen werden.
> ...



https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/74.html


----------



## Mahoy (21. Mai 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch nicht Irre, können Tatmittel nach einer rechtskräftigen Verurteilung auch komplett eingezogen werden.



Jepp, das stimmt:

Einerseits greift § 111n StPO: "(1) Wird eine bewegliche Sache, die nach § 94 beschlagnahmt oder auf andere Weise sichergestellt oder nach § 111c Absatz 1 beschlagnahmt worden ist, für Zwecke des Strafverfahrens nicht mehr benötigt, so wird sie an den letzten Gewahrsamsinhaber herausgegeben.
(2) Abweichend von Absatz 1 wird die Sache an den Verletzten herausgegeben, dem sie durch die Straftat entzogen worden ist, wenn dieser bekannt ist.
(3) Steht der Herausgabe an den letzten Gewahrsamsinhaber oder den Verletzten der Anspruch eines Dritten entgegen, wird die Sache an den Dritten herausgegeben, wenn dieser bekannt ist."

Andererseits laut § 111b StPO: "(1) Ist die Annahme begründet, dass die Voraussetzungen der Einziehung oder Unbrauchbarmachung eines Gegenstandes vorliegen, so kann er zur Sicherung der Vollstreckung beschlagnahmt werden. [...]"

Die Hürden dafür sind allerdings hoch, wenn es sich nicht gerade um Tatgegenstände handelt, die entweder einem durch die Tat geschädigten, rechtmäßigen Eigentümer zurückzugeben oder per se illegal sind.
Sprich, beispielsweise wird Diebesgut natürlich - soweit feststellbar - dem rechtmäßige Eigentümer wiedergegeben und die Knarre vom Schwarzmarkt bekommt der verurteilte Schütze logischerweise auch nicht zurück.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn die Gebäude mit den Milliarden finanziert wurden, können die auch eingezogen werden.
> Es können sowohl Tatmittel eingezogen werden, als auch Gegenstände, welche als Beute oder mittels kriminellem Tun in Besitz gebracht wurde. Dazu zählen auch Immobilien, die mit Schwarzgeld erworben wurden.



Wobei das in diesem Fall sehr spekulativ ist, schließlich wurde das Gelände *vor* Aufbau und Inbetriebnahme des Rechenzentrum erworben. Das dafür Tatprodukte aus früheren Straftaten und/oder Gelder aus dubiosen Quellen verwendet wurden, ist zwar möglich, wurde aber in diesem Fall meines Wissens nicht erwähnt.
Andererseits habe ich mich auch nicht allzu intensiv mit dem juristischen Teil der Geschichte auseinandergesetzt, lasse mich also sehr gerne berichtigen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2020)

Es wurde aber für die Inbetriebnahme des Rechenzentrums erworben, mit der Absicht, dieses dort zu errichten. Man könnte es also durchaus auch als Tatobjekt ansehen.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wurde aber für die Inbetriebnahme des Rechenzentrums erworben, mit der Absicht, dieses dort zu errichten. Man könnte es also durchaus auch als Tatobjekt ansehen.



Das wäre allerdings eine sehr unübliche Praxis. Entscheidend ist die früheste nachweisare illegale Aktivität: Wenn quasi ab Inbetriebnahme illegale Inhalte gehostet wurden bzw. bereits im Vorab Verträge mit dubiosen Kunden bestanden, könnte das sicherlich gemacht werden.

Ich habe übrigens noch etwas recherchiert, und das Gelände scheint nur gepachtet zu sein. Wenn der Pachtvertrag eine bestimmte Verwendung vorsieht, also zum Beispiel den Betrieb eines (implizit: legalen) Rechenzentrums, wären illegale Aktivitäten ein hinreichender Grund, den Vertrag aufzuheben.



eclipso schrieb:


> Tatprodukte worunter auch Objekte zählen unterliegen der Einziehung, schon weil sie als Beweismittel gelten könnten. Da hat DKK007 völlig recht. Eine Vorbereitung reicht aus.



Die Begründung der Einziehung als Beweismittel ist allerdings nach Abschluss des Verfahrens, in dem es als Beweismittel geführt wurde, hinfällig.
Die weitere Einbehaltung muss begründet sein, also zum Beispiel mit starker Wiederholungsgefahr etc..



> Wichtig ist das es dem Täter gehört haben muss, wenn es der Bank gehört wird es nach Abschluss sicher freigegeben.



Es ist sogar noch etwas komplizierter, wenn zum Beispiel das fragliche Objekt einer Gesellschaft gehört. Dann genügt es nicht, einzelne Gesellschafter eines Verbrechens überführt zu haben, sondern es muss nachgewiesen sein, dass das Unternehmen als solches hauptsächlich oder sogar ausschließlich eine Fassade für illegale Aktivitäten ist.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann genügt es nicht, einzelne Gesellschafter eines Verbrechens überführt zu haben, sondern es muss nachgewiesen sein, dass das Unternehmen als solches hauptsächlich oder sogar ausschließlich eine Fassade für illegale Aktivitäten ist.


Was im aktuellen Verfahren gemacht wird. 



c1i schrieb:


> Der Cyberbunker: Verbrechen aus der Provinz | Video | ARD Mediathek


 In der Dokumentation wurde zumindest auch mal erklärt, wie die reingekommen sind, ohne das jemand was gemerkt hat. Die GSG9 ist einfach gekommen, als gerade keiner da war.


----------



## xite (22. Mai 2020)

In einem anderen Forum hat einer der Leute ein paar Fotos  (vor 3 Jahren) veröffentlicht, bevor die Polizei den Bunker gestürmt hat.  Auf den Fotos von der Polizei erkennt man die Tische und Hardware die von "Bunkerkind" mal gepostet wurden. 
pr0gramm.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

Nö, wenn da strafbare Inhalte drauf sind, wird die natürlich nicht wieder ausgehändigt.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nö, wenn da strafbare Inhalte drauf sind, wird die natürlich nicht wieder ausgehändigt.



Entscheidend ist, welcher Anspruch überwiegt und wer diesen auf das vormalige Beweismittel erhebt.

Wenn beispielsweise ein Mitarbeiter strafbare Handlungen mit einem Arbeits-Laptop begeht, kann da Unternehmen nach Abschluss des Verfahrens durchaus die Herausgabe des Geräts und darauf gespeicherter, nicht strafbarer und womöglich benötigter Unternehmensdaten erwarten. Inkriminierende Daten werden natürlich nicht mit herausgegeben.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

Ist dann bloß die Frage, ob die nach 4 Jahren immer noch benötigt werden, oder nicht entweder die Firma schon Pleite ist, oder einfach direkt gleich die Daten vom Server nutzt.

Den Hardwarewert kann man nach der Rückgabe zumindest vergessen. Da ist bei der üblichen Verfahrensdauer nicht mehr viel übrig.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist dann bloß die Frage, ob die nach 4 Jahren immer noch benötigt werden, oder nicht entweder die Firma schon Pleite ist, oder einfach direkt gleich die Daten vom Server nutzt.



Es kommt eben immer darauf an, wie wichtig und/oder dupliziert diese Daten sind. Auch extrem wichtige Personen und/oder kluge Köpfe können ins Visier der Ermittler geraten, und wenn es um elementar wichtiges R&D-Material geht, an dem der Delinquent als Angestellter oder im Auftrag gearbeitet hat, wird da garantiert nichts unversucht gelassen - notfalls auch vor abgeschlossener Verhandlung.

Bei Privatpersonen sieht's gleich noch ganz anders aus. Einen vier Jahre alten Laptop würde man vielleicht nicht weiter benutzen, vielleicht aber doch. Eine vier Jahre alte Festplatte - warum nicht? Deren Technik verbessert sich nicht so schnell, ebenso wenig die Kapazitäten und von der Einlagerung werden sie nicht schlechter.

Letztendlich geht es aber auch einfach nur formal darum, dass Eigentum zurückzugeben ist, wenn es keine rechtliche Begründung für weitere Einbehaltung oder Vernichtung gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Dann wird die  Platte auch gelöscht. Mein Stand ist aber, dass die Behörden da gar nichts rausgeben. 

Und spätestens bei Handys, wo ein Chipoff nötig ist, gibt es die nicht zurück, weil das dann nur Schrott ist. Da die meistens recht starkt verklebt sind, bleibt da nur Platine rausbrechen, mit der Zange die Aluabdekungen über den ICs entfernen und dann schauen, was davon der NAND ist. Der wird dann runtergelötet und anschließend ausgelesen.
Wobei ich das schon erstaunlich finde, dass die Chips das so mitmachen, wenn man da mit 400°C Heißluft draufgeht, bis der sich mit einem Spachtel ablösen lässt.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann wird die  Platte auch gelöscht. Mein Stand ist aber, dass die Behörden da gar nichts rausgeben.



Das stünde in krassem Widerspruch zu § 111n, Absatz 1 StPO:
"Wird eine bewegliche Sache, die nach § 94 beschlagnahmt oder auf andere Weise sichergestellt oder nach § 111c Absatz 1 beschlagnahmt worden ist, für Zwecke des Strafverfahrens nicht mehr benötigt, so wird sie an den letzten Gewahrsamsinhaber herausgegeben." 

Einschränkungen ergeben sich aus § 111n, Absatz 2 und 3 StPO:
"(2) Abweichend von Absatz 1 wird die Sache an den Verletzten herausgegeben, dem sie durch die Straftat entzogen worden ist, wenn dieser bekannt ist.
(3) Steht der Herausgabe an den letzten Gewahrsamsinhaber oder den Verletzten der Anspruch eines Dritten entgegen, wird die Sache an den Dritten herausgegeben, wenn dieser bekannt ist."


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Wie gesagt, wenn da nicht drauf ist und der unschuldig ist, gibt es das alle zurück. Aber nicht, wenn da die Platte voll mit Kipo ist.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn da nicht drauf ist und der unschuldig ist, gibt es das alle zurück. Aber nicht, wenn da die Platte voll mit Kipo ist.



Die Platte ist nicht strafbar, die (bzw. manche) Daten darauf sind es. Siehe dazu auch hier hier:

"März 2006 wurde aufgrund eines Hinweises bei mir eine Haussuchung durchgeführt.Begründung Gefahr in Verzug.Es wurden Computer,Computer Peripherie,Computerspiele und diverses mehr sichergestellt.*Februar 2007 Verhandlung und Verurteilung wegen des Besitzes Kinderpornographischer Schriften*.Geldstrafe.Beweise: 1 Computer und zwei externe Festplatten.Auf richterlicher Anweisung *Rückgabe des Beweismaterials nach Datenträgerlöschung.Diese Rückgabe erfolgte Februar 2008.*"

Man beachte auch die Präzisierung des befragten Juristen, was die rechtliche Grundlage der Rückgabe angeht. Der Fragesteller ging sogar davon aus, dass die Rückgabe gerichtlich angeordnet worden wäre, tatsächlich ist die Staatsanwaltschaft (wie schon mehrfach geschrieben) gemäß § 111n, Absatz 1 StPO grundsätzlich zur Herausgabe verpflichtet.


----------



## AchtBit (30. Mai 2020)

War wohl ne Verwechslung mit Windows 2000 Server.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "März 2006 wurde aufgrund eines Hinweises bei mir eine Haussuchung durchgeführt.Begründung Gefahr in Verzug.Es wurden Computer,Computer Peripherie,Computerspiele und diverses mehr sichergestellt.*Februar 2007 Verhandlung und Verurteilung wegen des Besitzes Kinderpornographischer Schriften*.Geldstrafe.Beweise: 1 Computer und zwei externe Festplatten.Auf richterlicher Anweisung *Rückgabe des Beweismaterials nach Datenträgerlöschung.Diese Rückgabe erfolgte Februar 2008.*"



Da waren die aber sehr fix. Heute dauert das bei solchen kleinen unbedeutenden Verfahren locker mal ein Jahr, bevor da überhaupt mal jemand dazu kommt die Platte, Handy o.ä. auszulesen. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Man beachte auch die Präzisierung des befragten Juristen, was die rechtliche Grundlage der Rückgabe angeht. Der Fragesteller ging sogar davon aus, dass die Rückgabe gerichtlich angeordnet worden wäre, tatsächlich ist die Staatsanwaltschaft (wie schon mehrfach geschrieben) gemäß § 111n, Absatz 1 StPO grundsätzlich zur Herausgabe verpflichtet.



Wie du selbst sagst, da kümmert sich die StA drum, da hat die Polizei nichts mehr mit zutun.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da waren die aber sehr fix. Heute dauert das bei solchen kleinen unbedeutenden Verfahren locker mal ein Jahr, bevor da überhaupt mal jemand dazu kommt die Platte, Handy o.ä. auszulesen.



War doch in dem Fall auch so: Beschlagnahme im März 2006, Verhandlung/Urteil im Februar 2007, Rückgabe der Beweismittel Januar 2008.
Und das scheint bereits ein recht überschaubarer Fall gewesen zu sein. Bei komplexeren, schwerwiegenderen Fällen mit verschlüsselten Daten und mauernden Beklagten kann sich dass sicherlich noch ein paar Jahre länger hinziehen.

Wenn hier nur eine Geldstrafe verhängt wurde, hatte der Beklagte vermutlich ohnehin nur wenig (und/oder eher im Grenzbereich) kinderpornographisches Material auf der Festplatte und stand in keinerlei Bezug zu dessen Herstellung. Womöglich lag auch keine vorsätzliche Beschaffung vor, sondern das illegale Material war als "Beifang" oder sogar unwissentlich heruntergeladen worden. Da dauert es dann eben "nur" knapp ein Jahr bis zum Urteil; insbesondere wenn der Angeklagte womöglich geständig ist.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2020)

Wobei nicht mal ein Jahr bis zur Verhandlung vergangen ist. Das kann sonst auch locker 3-4 Jahre dauern.

Wie gesagt, oft dauert es über ein Jahr bevor die Datenträger überhaupt ausgelesen werden. Dann müssen die dann aber noch ausgewertet werden. 
Danach erst geht die Beweismittel-Akte an die Staatsanwaltschaft und die macht eine Anklage, was auch ein paar Monate dauert.


----------



## xite (1. Juli 2020)

Nachdem der &#8222;Bulletproof-Hoster&#8220; und dessen Cyberbunker 2.0 im  rheinland-pfälzischen Traben-Trarbach bereits im September 2019 vom Netz  genommen wurden, verzeichnen Forscher noch immer sehr hohe  Zugriffszahlen auf den IP-Adressraum des ehemaligen NATO-Bunkers. Über  2.300 IPs konnten innerhalb von 14 Tagen gesammelt werden.

2.300 IP-Adressen kontaktieren den Bunker noch immer
Die  Sicherheitsforscher Karim Lalji und Johannes Ullrich der mit  Computersicherheit befassten US-Organisation Internet Storm Center (ISC)  des SANS-Instituts, das die Anzahl bösartiger und schädlicher  Aktivitäten im Internet überwacht, haben gemeinsam mit dem Unternehmen  Legaco Networks B.V. den IP-Adressraum des ehemaligen Cyberbunker 2.0  des gleichnamigen niederländischen &#8222;Bulletproof-Hosters&#8220; als Honeypot  aufgestellt und zwei Wochen lang den Traffic analysiert.

Über die  IP-Adressräume 185.103.72.0/22, 185.35.136.0/22 und 91.209.12.0/24  konnten die Sicherheitsforscher Lalji und Ullrich innerhalb von 14 Tagen  über 2.300 IP-Adressen von ehemaligen Kunden sowie von neuen  Interessenten zuordnen, die ihre Anfrage für Botnetzwerke und  Phishing-Websites an &#8220;ZYZtm&#8221; und &#8220;Calibour&#8221;, so die im Darknet  gebräuchlichen Codenamen der beiden ehemaligen Cyberbunker, gestellt  haben.

Der Initiative der Internetsicherheits*organisation gelang  es damit, weitere Informationen zu den verbleibenden kriminellen  Aktivitäten hinter den ehemaligen NATO-Bunkern zu sammeln und diese in  Form einer sehr ausführlichen Berichterstattung unter dem Titel Honeypot  Forensic Investigation on a German Organized Crime Network (PDF) zu  veröffentlichen.

Acht Angeklagte warten auf ihren Prozess
Das  ebenfalls aus den Niederlanden stammende Unternehmen Legaco hatte einen  Großteil des IP-Pools der Firma CyberBunker erworben, damit diese ihre  Prozesskosten finanzieren kann.

Nach rund fünf Jahre andauernden  Ermittlungsarbeiten und der anschließenden Abschaltung der Server hatte  die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft am 7. April dieses Jahres Anklage  gegen die acht Tatverdächtigen erhoben.

Vier Niederländer,  darunter auch der bereits einschlägig bekannte 60-jährige Betreiber und  Inhaber der beiden Bunker, Herman Johan Xennt, drei Deutsche sowie ein  Bulgare müssen sich demnächst vor dem Landgericht Trier verantworten.

Wie  Spiegel Netzwelt am 14. Mai berichtet hat, habe der  &#8222;Bulletproof-Hoster&#8220; seine Server nicht nur an  Darknet-Handelsplattformen wie den Wall Street Market, Cannabis Road und  Fraudsters vermietet, die ihre illegalen Geschäfte zumeist mit dem  Verkauf von Betäubungsmitteln, Waffen und Falschgeld gemacht haben;  sondern auch die Server der völkisch-rechtsextremen Identitären Bewegung  (IB) gehostet.

Die für die Anklage zuständige  Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Koblenz ist zurzeit noch mit der Auswertung  der über 400 Server aus dem stillgelegten Cyberbunker 2.0 beschäftigt.  Dem Hauptdrahtzieher und den sieben weiteren Tatverdächtigen soll noch  2020 der Prozess gemacht werden. 

Cyberbunker 2.0: Traffic von mehr als 2.300 IP-Adressen nach Abschaltung - ComputerBase


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

*Update:*
LG Trier: Prozess um 'Cyberbunker' startet im Oktober | LTO.de

Nochmal zum Thema Einziehung von Taterträgen: 
BGH: Vermögensabschöpfung auch bei Mittelsmännern möglich  | LTO.de


----------

